# Equalizer And Towing 28rsds



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello Outbackers! I have recently purchased a '06 28RSDS from Lakeshore RV, and I am supposed to pick it up this coming Saturday







. My TV is a '06 F-150 4x4 Supercrew (3.73 axle and 5.4L engine). I told them that I wanted the Prodigy brake controller and the Equalizer WD hitch, based on all the *great* information I have read on this site (thanks everyone!







). My question now is whether the 1000# or 1200# rated Equalizer is the right one. I read another post on here where someone stated the "actual" tongue weight he measured on his 28RSDS was slightly OVER 1,000#, so the 1200# would be the choice. I would like to know what advice y'all might have before I pick the unit up this weekend. I believe Lakeshore indicated I would be OK with the 1000#. Any comments or advice?? Does anyone on here tow the 28RSDS with the 1000# rated Equalizer?? Thanks in advance for the input.

Johnny K.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> Hello Outbackers! I have recently purchased a '06 28RSDS from Lakeshore RV, and I am supposed to pick it up this coming Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the 1200. No doubt about it. It is only a few more dollars.

KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnny K,

I have the 1,000 pound bars on my Titan / 28RS-DS combo, and they work fine. However, if I were to do it again, I would go for the 1,200 pound bars. The Titan is a little soft in the back, and the 1,000 pounders will not give me all the weight distribution forward I should be able to get. I get enough, easily, but could get more.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree....get the 1200 and rest assure that it will do the job.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm heading back to get the 1200 lb model... It is listed for only $10.00 more.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> I'm heading back to get the 1200 lb model... It is listed for only $10.00 more.
> [snapback]108525[/snapback]​


I called the dealer and inquired about the 1200# hitch instead of the 1000# which he was going to get. He indicated it would be about $150 more. I can see a little markup, but everything I have looked at online was 10 -15 bucks more like you said. I supposed he is just trying to "milk" me some, since I am already committed to the purchase. Why in the world would it be 150 bucks additional, if it only upgaged steel components of the same WD hitch??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> Txcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm heading back to get the 1200 lb model... It is listed for only $10.00 more.
> ...


Ask the dealer the same question. You can always show up with your own hardware and leave the dealer out of the deal.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Johnny K said:
> 
> 
> > Txcamper said:
> ...


Thanks. I called him up and he gave me it for no extra charge...and said he made a mistake.

Thanks for the advice everyone. I am looking forward to being an "official" member of the outback family on Saturday.....

Johnny K.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, Johnny K!

I recently purchsed our 26rs from Lakeshore and didn't feel comfortable with how they were pricing the Equalizer and the Prodigy. They kept wanting to push the Husky that they have and some other BC.

I went ahead and ordered my Equalizer with the 1200# bars from RVwholesalers.com, also got the new Prodigy that just came out and the wire harness.

By getting it online in advance I was spared the sales tax which adds up fast and RVwholesalers had free shipping for the large order. Lakeshore was fine with me getting my own stuff. They even installed it during the PDI no charge. I did have to adjust the Equalizer down the highway, but it was not difficult.

I highly recommend them and the delivery was prompt.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> Thanks. I called him up and he gave me it for no extra charge...and said he made a mistake.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone. I am looking forward to being an "official" member of the outback family on Saturday.....
> [snapback]109019[/snapback]​


Glad it worked out. Funny how they "made a mistake" when you called them out on the insane pricing.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Johnny K said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.Â I called him up and he gave me it for no extra charge...and said he made a mistake.Â
> ...


Ya, I thought it was funny too. I guess it worked out, but I will know for sure after Saturday.

Thanks,

Johnny K.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi JohnnyK,

I picked up my 28RSDS last month from Lakeshore. I took with me, my new hitch and weight distribution package, and Maxxair roof vents. They installed for me for free, but I had it all arranged with Marci ahead of time. I also wanted a power tongue jack that I found a good price for online, they matched the price and installed it for free also.

FYI ..... Lakeshore has a mini RV park (4 camping pads) with electric and water hookups . After my PDI on a Saturday, I lived in my new TT Saturday night, Sunday, and Sunday night. Checked everything thoroughly and made a list of anything I thought wasn't exactly right. When the service crew showed up on Monday, they fixed everything on my list, then I hit the road for home.

If you have the time, you may want to consider the same. If you're new to TT's as I was, the PDI can make your head spin with alot of info overload all at once. Plus, they do use the PDI as an opportunity to upsell products and extended warranty to you, which makes it that much more difficult to digest all the info on how to actually use your trailer. Live in the trailer for a day or two if you have the time, and thoroughly check everything out.

Don't misunderstand, Lakeshore was great and I would definitely buy from them again. The PDI (and sales opportunity) is very low key.

Enjoy!

P.S. On your walk through, check out the "tennis racket" style bugzapper. I bought 3, one for each of the kids. I should have bought 4, I want one.

P.S.S. I also have the 1200# hitch, price difference was minimal.

action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't remember which bars I got. Are they stamped somewhere? I remember talking about it back in 2002 when I bought it but...I'm getting older now. CRS.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I can't remember which bars I got. Are they stamped somewhere? I remember talking about it back in 2002 when I bought it but...I'm getting older now. CRS.
> [snapback]109360[/snapback]​


Jolly,

The sticker in the bars should have the model #. 0800, 1000, 1200.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

s said:


> Hi JohnnyK,
> 
> I picked up my 28RSDS last month from Lakeshore. I took with me, my new hitch and weight distribution package, and Maxxair roof vents. They installed for me for free, but I had it all arranged with Marci ahead of time. I also wanted a power tongue jack that I found a good price for online, they matched the price and installed it for free also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately I don't have the time to do the stay over like you did to check it out in as much detail. Do you happen to remember what you found that they had to fix. It may help me out by giving me something to look for during the PDI.

P.S. The bug zappers sound cool. I will have to check them out for me and my two boys......

JK


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> P.S. The bug zappers sound cool. I will have to check them out for me and my two boys......
> [snapback]109415[/snapback]​


They sell for around $12 and work great. Fun for the whole family...


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

s said:


> Hi JohnnyK,
> 
> I picked up my 28RSDS last month from Lakeshore. I took with me, my new hitch and weight distribution package, and Maxxair roof vents. They installed for me for free, but I had it all arranged with Marci ahead of time. I also wanted a power tongue jack that I found a good price for online, they matched the price and installed it for free also.
> 
> ...


Does the 28 RSDS have (2) or (3) fans? I am thinking I might pickup the Maxx Air vents before I go and have them install them like you did. I just want to make sure I get the right quantity.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 28RSDS has 3 roof vents, the only one that has a fan is the bathroom


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The 28RSDS has 3 roof vents, the only one that has a fan is the bathroom
> [snapback]109670[/snapback]​


Oh ya, that's right







. Wishful thinking I guess. We just picked up (3) at Camping World. If they don't install them for free (or close to it), I will probably install them myself because it doesn't look real difficult. Thanks tdvffjohn...


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I picked up my 1200 lb hitch today. Holiday World - South in Houston charged me $25.00 for the change. I did not think that was too bad since they set up the new one and removed my ball and put it on the new hitch. The service manager still did not think that I needed the larger model, but I told him it was for that "extra margin of safety."

I also picked up the double spare parts kit since I learned the kids like to play with the pins.


----------

